# Pavoni EU plug



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Considering buying a La Pav - if its a model with EU plug (220V), is it OK to simply cut off the plug and replace with a UK one?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

fluffles said:


> Considering buying a La Pav - if its a model with EU plug (220V), is it OK to simply cut off the plug and replace with a UK one?


 Yes. That's what I did.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

fluffles said:


> Considering buying a La Pav - if its a model with EU plug (220V), is it OK to simply cut off the plug and replace with a UK one?


 Is it NEW or 2nd hand ? ....*some retailers "won't" honor their warranty "if you cut the plug off"* ....IMO it's a cop out.

FWIW i'd also cut the plug off.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Is it NEW or 2nd hand ? ....*some retailers "won't" honor their warranty "if you cut the plug off"* ....IMO it's a cop out.
> FWIW i'd also cut the plug off.


It wouldn't be new

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

In that case cut that EU POS plug off, toss it into the bin and fit a nice proper Blighty plug; no daft adaptor required, safer and less bulk (read eyesore).


----------



## Bogdan (Feb 3, 2021)

From an electrical point of view, it should not be a problem, as both EU and UK use the same type of current (220V, 50Hz).


----------



## JimC (Oct 7, 2020)

I bought an EU Pavoni last year and bought a complete new cable with UK plug instead to swap over just so the end of the plug is still completely sealed.

Found a seller on eBay for less than a tenner posted and the job was pretty straight forward!


----------

